# Alarmlight on magnifica s



## Tone (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi, I have the alarm light on and I have cleaned the inside of themachine but the light remains on. Any ideas please.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

*Well it could be anything*, a bit more information might help as to what sort of alarm (is it coded flashing), any other lights.....what you did when you "cleaned the inside" e.g. did you wipe it down, remove bits, descale, open it up completely etc...


----------



## Tone (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi, It is the triangle with the ! in it on the right. I was given the machine as it had a leak, this was in the top half of the brewgroup assembly. I changed this and after reassembly I get this warning light. So in answer to your questions: I wiped it down, removed bits and opened it up completely. I havent descaled it. I imagined that there was a "switch" that gave the alarm symbol as I have in my Jura. Any help would be very much apprieciated. I notice that you are in Byfleet, I live in France but will be in Byfleet in a couple of weeks perhaps you know of a repair service nearby? Thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Tone said:


> Hi, It is the triangle with the ! in it on the right. I was given the machine as it had a leak, this was in the top half of the brewgroup assembly. I changed this and after reassembly I get this warning light. So in answer to your questions: I wiped it down, removed bits and opened it up completely. I havent descaled it. I imagined that there was a "switch" that gave the alarm symbol as I have in my Jura. Any help would be very much apprieciated. I notice that you are in Byfleet, I live in France but will be in Byfleet in a couple of weeks perhaps you know of a repair service nearby? Thanks.


I don't know of a repair service locally....when you were given the machine, did it work or was the warning light on before you did any work on it?


----------



## Tone (Jun 17, 2018)

It didn't work as the water leaked out into the drip tray but the alarm light was not on.


----------



## cneedelman (Sep 9, 2018)

Tone said:


> It didn't work as the water leaked out into the drip tray but the alarm light was not on.


Have the same issue, Triangle hazard light and empty grounds, and water light...When I try to make coffee, it grinds, the infuser moves, the pump starts but eventually stops with nothing dispensed...the puck is dispensed and there is water in the tray.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

If the machine doesn't detect flow after a certain time it aborts the process and ejects the puck and gives the error code.

There could be a blockage somewhere, the flow meter is u/s (unlikely), a main board fault, or the pump is faulty, or a restriction in the suction to the pump from the tank.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Could quite easily be a blockage from a bit of scale loosened from the descaling getting to the wrong place.


----------



## Mreido (May 3, 2021)

I took apart ECAM 22.110.SB to take out diffuser that had stuck. I got everything sorted but a spacer that looks like a 2 coil spring fell out from somewhere and it's bugging the hell out of me! Anyone know where it goes?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Mreido Welcome to the forum, hopefully an owner of that machine might see your post and help you out.


----------



## Auscoffee (Jul 22, 2020)

Mreido said:


> I took apart ECAM 22.110.SB to take out diffuser that had stuck. I got everything sorted but a spacer that looks like a 2 coil spring fell out from somewhere and it's bugging the hell out of me! Anyone know where it goes?


 do you have a picture?


----------

